# Cohutta hunt



## Chiefgrandcherokee (Oct 6, 2020)

Whose ready for the cohutta hunt this weekend? Drove up last weekend and did some scouting, it’s Tuesday and I’m still sore! Can’t imagine dragging anything out of that place! If I’m lucky enough to kill something I may tell my boss I’m having corona symptoms.... fatigue, shortness of breathe, sweating.... I figure I would need about two weeks to recover! Lol


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 6, 2020)

Chiefgrandcherokee said:


> Whose ready for the cohutta hunt this weekend? Drove up last weekend and did some scouting, it’s Tuesday and I’m still sore! Can’t imagine dragging anything out of that place! If I’m lucky enough to kill something I may tell my boss I’m having corona symptoms.... fatigue, shortness of breathe, sweating.... I figure I would need about two weeks to recover! Lol


I'll be there!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'll be there.


----------



## splatek (Oct 6, 2020)

Chiefgrandcherokee said:


> Whose ready for the cohutta hunt this weekend? Drove up last weekend and did some scouting, it’s Tuesday and I’m still sore! Can’t imagine dragging anything out of that place! If I’m lucky enough to kill something I may tell my boss I’m having corona symptoms.... fatigue, shortness of breathe, sweating.... I figure I would need about two weeks to recover! Lol



you wouldn't be lying about the symptoms, just the source.

Good luck fellas! Let's see some bears!!!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 6, 2020)

There's a cohutta hunt this weekend?


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 6, 2020)

Chiefgrandcherokee said:


> Whose ready for the cohutta hunt this weekend? Drove up last weekend and did some scouting, it’s Tuesday and I’m still sore! Can’t imagine dragging anything out of that place! If I’m lucky enough to kill something I may tell my boss I’m having corona symptoms.... fatigue, shortness of breathe, sweating.... I figure I would need about two weeks to recover! Lol



Welcome to mountain hunting!!!!


----------



## Professor (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't know man. Looks like heavy rain Friday through Sunday. You know the deer and bear are just going to bed down and wait it out, so there is never any reason to hunt in the rain. Besides, I don't want to get soaked to the bone. Honestly, it is just not worth it. I think y'all all should do the right thing and stay in bed.


----------



## Professor (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes, I will be there.


----------



## ngamtns (Oct 6, 2020)

I’ll be there.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 6, 2020)

Professor is right. No need to go. Its gonna be a toad stranglin' gully washer. Maybe next year.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 6, 2020)

Thursday and Friday morning should be good.


----------



## Professor (Oct 6, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Thursday and Friday morning should be good.


You know the weather forecast on the mountain ain't worth anything. I learned that fast. If the forecast says it will not rain Thursday and Friday, that means it will likely snow a foot. No, it just ain't worth it. Better to wait on that December hunt.


----------



## Professor (Oct 6, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> There's a cohutta hunt this weekend?


I think you said the same thing in December.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 7, 2020)

Professor said:


> I think you said the same thing in December.


?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

Professor said:


> You know the weather forecast on the mountain ain't worth anything. I learned that fast. If the forecast says it will not rain Thursday and Friday, that means it will likely snow a foot. No, it just ain't worth it. Better to wait on that December hunt.



Yep, better just stay home.


----------



## Chiefgrandcherokee (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a rain suit, and a tree umbrella... I’d rather watch it rain in the woods! ? if nothing else I’m sure I’ll get a good nap and some much needed exercise!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 7, 2020)

I sat all day up there in the rain during the end of Hurricaine Michael in 2018. One of the best days I ever spent in the woods.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 7, 2020)

I was on a big stinky one today boys smelled like a dirty buck in rut in a barn stall. Tommow should be a good day for us! Good luck yall!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 7, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I sat all day up there in the rain during the end of Hurricaine Michael in 2018. One of the best days I ever spent in the woods.
> View attachment 1042588


I didn't know we had covid in 2018. ????


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 7, 2020)

Doug B. said:


> I didn't know we had covid in 2018. ????


I gotta wear a mask so I don't scare the wildlife, the same for people and even glasses of water ?


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 8, 2020)

Chiefgrandcherokee said:


> Whose ready for the cohutta hunt this weekend? Drove up last weekend and did some scouting, it’s Tuesday and I’m still sore! Can’t imagine dragging anything out of that place! If I’m lucky enough to kill something I may tell my boss I’m having corona symptoms.... fatigue, shortness of breathe, sweating.... I figure I would need about two weeks to recover! Lol


I'm up, can't wait to see some good bears on the ground. Yall post em up. I'm waiting on one to stroll by now!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 8, 2020)

Just had some darn guys in these tundras about 8 go flying by .not smart on these roads. Looked like some sorta club


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 8, 2020)

Heading up myself later today. Hoping to get something down before the rain moves in.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 8, 2020)

Anyone score today? I was there until 5 and didn't hear a single gunshot.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2020)

Good luck to y'all.  I was hoping to be up there this weekend,  but my truck is in the shop. I'll give it a shot for the December hunt.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 8, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Anyone score today? I was there until 5 and didn't hear a single gunshot.


No had a lot of sign and strong smell so their close. One big tan pile no older than a day. My buddies still in the hole I walked back to the truck so we'll see what happens. Hes been seeing turkey and squirrels all day. We been out since 1130 I'm pretty whipped. Heard one shot around 1. We're over near Ellijay check station.


----------



## ngamtns (Oct 8, 2020)

I called it quits a little after 11. Was warm today. Saw a lot of older bear sign from scat to dug up yellow jackets nest. Glad I wasn’t around when lightning struck this tree ?


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 8, 2020)

Ruff hunting 2 hogs 3 bear and 1 buck this morning at cisco check station. Lot more people than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 8, 2020)

ngamtns said:


> I called it quits a little after 11. Was warm today. Saw a lot of older bear sign from scat to dug up yellow jackets nest. Glad I wasn’t around when lightning struck this tree ?


Nice tree seat


Joe Brandon said:


> No had a lot of sign and strong smell so their close. One big tan pile no older than a day. My buddies still in the hole I walked back to the truck so we'll see what happens. Hes been seeing turkey and squirrels all day. We been out since 1130 I'm pretty whipped. Heard one shot around 1. We're over near Ellijay check station.


I'm on the other side of the mountains. It was dead quiet except for squirrels and acorns falling. The spot I'm in is tore up with sign, seen 2 bears here in the past few weeks. I'll take whichever I get a shot at.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 8, 2020)

ngamtns said:


> I called it quits a little after 11. Was warm today. Saw a lot of older bear sign from scat to dug up yellow jackets nest. Glad I wasn’t around when lightning struck this tree ?


I got there at 6:30 and left at 5. Hopefully tomorrow is better. It got warmer than I expected. Nice tree seat! I upgraded to the same one last week.


----------



## MTwomey (Oct 9, 2020)

Professor said:


> You know the weather forecast on the mountain ain't worth anything. I learned that fast. If the forecast says it will not rain Thursday and Friday, that means it will likely snow a foot. No, it just ain't worth it. Better to wait on that December hunt.



Only one way to know for sure....


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 9, 2020)

Hunting in the rain is a great opportunity to walk & stalk. I tend to high-stand hunt when dry & noisy. I'll be up there off FS630 walking the ridges. Best of luck to all who venture out!


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I sat all day up there in the rain during the end of Hurricaine Michael in 2018. One of the best days I ever spent in the woods.
> View attachment 1042588


Hello Gortex gear. Will be donnig my walking boots & a ziplock for my wallet


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 9, 2020)

n2BlackBearz said:


> Hello Gortex gear. Will be donnig my walking boots & a ziplock for my wallet


Always have my 18" Husky chain saw in/on my woods vehicle in the event of an roadblock with bark.


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 9, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Just had some darn guys in these tundras about 8 go flying by .not smart on these roads. Looked like some sorta club


I experienced that crowd a couple weekends back while archery hunting. They were yelling and carrying on like a bunch of HS girls. Unhealthy in Bear woods.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 9, 2020)

n2BlackBearz said:


> I experienced that crowd a couple weekends back while archery hunting. They were yelling and carrying on like a bunch of HS girls. Unhealthy in Bear woods.


I was actually pretty shocked. It's very dangerous on those roads to fly. And why would you want to? Takes away from the beauty. Anyway one of these days ome of them is going to run flat into a full size American made truck and that little Tacoma will likely catch the raw end of a bad deal.


----------



## Chiefgrandcherokee (Oct 9, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Just had some darn guys in these tundras about 8 go flying by .not smart on these roads. Looked like some sorta club


Yea! I had some guys in a tund


Joe Brandon said:


> I was actually pretty shocked. It's very dangerous on those roads to fly. And why would you want to? Takes away from the beauty. Anyway one of these days ome of them is going to run flat into a full size American made truck and that little Tacoma will likely catch the raw end of a bad deal.



Or the raw end of an oak tree off the side of one of them hills! ?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 9, 2020)

Chiefgrandcherokee said:


> Yea! I had some guys in a tund
> 
> 
> Or the raw end of an oak tree off the side of one of them hills! ?


Yes sir that's what I mean. They'll wreck and their a whole lot lighter than my Ram. It was dangerous for sure!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 9, 2020)

Rain from here on out. Stay dry fellers.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 9, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Rain from here on out. Stay dry fellers.


I about got blown.off the mountain. Rained on for 3 hours this morning, then the wind started making it rain acorns and several dead trees fell.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I about got blown.off the mountain. Rained on for 3 hours this morning, then the wind started making it rain acorns and several dead trees fell.


Sounds like a nice hunt.   It is supposed to get worse for the next couple of days.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I about got blown.off the mountain. Rained on for 3 hours this morning, then the wind started making it rain acorns and several dead trees fell.



I got drowned this morning. I saw some folks camping right underneath a big dead Hemlock. They could become kabobs when the wind kicks up.


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 9, 2020)

Got this one last night, check in this morning at Cisco, everything brought out weighed and estimated at 425 pounds.


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 9, 2020)

Again, a very fine animal. Looks a little larger than 425. Can't tell by simply looking at size of course, but perhaps 7-8 yrs old?  Big ole pumpkin. Did DNR take tooth for age determination?


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes they did, about half the teeth were missing and face was scared up bad from fighting and bees for sure. I have killed a few in Canada between 3 and 4 hundred and he was much bigger than any of them by far but there was no way we were bringing him out whole, so yeah it’s a guess but whatever he weighed it was enough to about kill us packing him up the mountain but it was fun.


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 10, 2020)

My friend, I am envious but very happy you. THAT is a trophy. Would love to hear the age when results come back. Congrats again!!


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 10, 2020)

n2BlackBearz said:


> My friend, I am envious but very happy you. THAT is a trophy. Would love to hear the age when results come back. Congrats again!!


Did you guys see anything, Johnathon Brooks and our two buddy’s down from Kentucky all together may have saw 4 or 5 all total in 5 days, I just got lucky, very strange. We saw the least amount we have ever seen and I guarantee you we put 100 miles on foot between us all.


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 10, 2020)

Chris champion said:


> Did you guys see anything, Johnathon Brooks and our two buddy’s down from Kentucky all together may have saw 4 or 5 all total in 5 days, I just got lucky, very strange. We saw the least amount we have ever seen and I guarantee you we put 100 miles on foot between us all.


Stuck it out the forest til about 2. Had to make the 1.5 hr sojourn south back to civilization for a fam function. Did see Jonathan on the way out but saw no animals. Lots of wind but was still hopeful. Quite a few hunters out here earlier. Heard no shots and assume most all departed before the pending rain. May try again tomorrow.


----------



## Professor (Oct 10, 2020)

This wind is killing me. I work and set up and a few seconds later it shifts and suddenly there is 7 mph in my back. I have seen a small bear, 3 does and 11 turkey.


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 10, 2020)

n2BlackBearz said:


> Stuck it out the forest til about 2. Had to make the 1.5 hr sojourn south back to civilization for a fam function. Did see Jonathan on the way out but saw no animals. Lots of wind but was still hopeful. Quite a few hunters out here earlier. Heard no shots and assume most all departed before the pending rain. May try again tomorrow.


I may come up tomorrow if it doesn’t rain in the afternoon, hopefully will run into you if your around. All tagged out on bear but trying to find a good hog.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 11, 2020)

Chris champion said:


> View attachment 1043013Got this one last night, check in this morning at Cisco, everything brought out weighed and estimated at 425 pounds.


Awsome public land bear! Congratulations! This hunt has been a sure nuff ruff one! Glad to see someone succeed under these conditions! What a toad!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 11, 2020)

I took a buddy the first day who had never killed a bear. I was sitting beside him when he pulled the trigger on his first ever when a young male came to the White Oaks. He was tickled to death and I was happy for him. That was the only day I hunted.


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 11, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> Awsome public land bear! Congratulations! This hunt has been a sure nuff ruff one! Glad to see someone succeed under these conditions! What a toad!


We had 5 guys hunting for 5 straight days and maybe saw 4 or 5, and 1 I’m sure we saw twice. There all spread out and with all the acorns it’s tough.


----------



## fatback (Oct 11, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I took a buddy the first day who had never killed a bear. I was sitting beside him when he pulled the trigger on his first ever when a young male came to the White Oaks. He was tickled to death and I was happy for him. That was the only day I hunted.
> 
> View attachment 1043288


That is awesome. Congrats to the hunter and you for being a great hunting buddy.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice bear for sure. I hunted Thursday and Friday seen 4 deer and around 20 turkeys no bear very old scat every where I looked


----------



## Chris champion (Oct 11, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I took a buddy the first day who had never killed a bear. I was sitting beside him when he pulled the trigger on his first ever when a young male came to the White Oaks. He was tickled to death and I was happy for him. That was the only day I hunted.
> 
> View attachment 1043288
> View attachment 1043292


Congrats on your first bear,


----------



## Professor (Oct 12, 2020)

I just got back. Just about had the WMA to myself today. The rain broke by 8 am and was steady till 11:00. After that, it was overcast with occasional showers. It was a good day to hunt. I saw no animals, but I did get to check out an area I had never seen. Not a bad trade for an 8-mile hike. In 4 days of hard hunting, I saw 3 does, 1 small bear, and 11 turkeys, including the biggest gobbler I have ever seen.


----------



## Professor (Oct 12, 2020)

I left at 9:30, so I assume these are the final numbers at the Cisco check-in station: Only 2 deer, and an 80 lb 3 pointer was the biggest. There were 3 hogs checked in and the heaviest was 250 lbs. 14 bears were recorded and of course the 425+_ lb bear taken by Chris Champion was the largest.


----------



## splatek (Oct 12, 2020)

@Professor  thanks for the data.  And good job to everyone


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 13, 2020)

I know it's not a bear, but since we're on the topic of Cohutta, I did manage to take this guy out on Thursday evening. I threw him across my shoulders and carried him a few hundred yards back to the truck. I was hoping for a bear, but found the best bear sign I've likely ever found on Friday evening, my last evening hunting up there this hunt.


----------



## Professor (Oct 13, 2020)

southernforce7 said:


> I know it's not a bear, but since we're on the topic of Cohutta, I did manage to take this guy out on Thursday evening. I threw him across my shoulders and carried him a few hundred yards back to the truck. I was hoping for a bear, but found the best bear sign I've likely ever found on Friday evening, my last evening hunting up there this hunt.
> View attachment 1043634


what did he weigh?


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Oct 13, 2020)

Very cool.  Hope you enjoy some great sausage & biscuits with that prize.  CONGRATS!


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 14, 2020)

Professor said:


> what did he weigh?


He was almost 100lbs on the dot!



n2BlackBearz said:


> Very cool.  Hope you enjoy some great sausage & biscuits with that prize.  CONGRATS!


Yes sir, I kept one of the hams whole for the smoker, and the rest made into breakfast sausage. Going camping this weekend, and the sausage will find itself on the iron skillet over a fire....right next to the biscuits in the dutch oven.


----------

